# Another jumping spider pic (on white)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is another picture of a zebra jumping spider that was hunting midges on my kitchen screen door. This spider chose to sit on the door’s white plastic frame. I was shooting with a ring flash, so the lighting is very flat. It’s not quite the same as shooting in a white box, but its close. I like this photo a lot. 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com
P7060490 3 JUMPING SPIDER ON WHITE B copyright ernie cooper 2013 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, lighting is not as perfect as what your other photos have, but its a great capture.
That look of spider's eyes is making it special 
Loved it!


----------

